# My Space



## lipstikgrl

Anyone Here Have A My Space Account?


----------



## TipoDeemin

I do. It's here.


----------



## lipstikgrl

i just started. it seems fun


----------



## Zombie-F

To be cool, I started one tonight. Haven't finished it yet though.

Great, another internet thing that will eventually fall by the wayside. 

http://www.myspace.com/unpleasant_street


----------



## lipstikgrl

I just sent a request to add you as a friend. you must accept!


----------



## lipstikgrl

this is mine!
Url: http://www.myspace.com/lipstikgrl


----------



## Zombie-F

I haven't got the request yet. Weird.

I added you, so accept if you get it.


----------



## TipoDeemin

There. Sent you both friend requests.


----------



## claymud

ah why not, I'll send requests too.


----------



## Joyfuldead

http://www.myspace.com/2095512


----------



## Zombie-F

I really gotta figure out how to customize it a little more. Mine's so plain.


----------



## lipstikgrl

I Have soom links that i just got to do that and will sned them to you later. all though you will probably have it figured it out by then


----------



## Zombie-F

I just figured out pictures. Now I just gotta figure out customizing the damned look! The link I followed from the main myspace page lead to a dead end. grrrr...


----------



## lipstikgrl

http://myspace.nuclearcentury.com/layouts/free/index.php THIS IS SUPPOSED TO help with background and stuff!


----------



## Don of the Dead

http://www.myspace.com/don_of_the_dead


----------



## lipstikgrl

here is the one for the Monsters Unleashed comic!
http://www.myspace.com/monstersunleashed


----------



## Mollins

yuss!

www.myspace.com/mollins

it of course, has an excellent song on it


----------



## death2u

Wooo! Myspace.

http://www.myspace.com/475308


----------



## Hella

Add me to the list of Myspacers...lol

http://www.myspace.com/hellaslair

I need some friends, I feel like such a dork with no friends...lol


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Yup .. I am on the myspace bandwagon, here is my link .. send some add's  :

www.myspace.com/sufikitten​*


----------



## claymud

HAHA! you all have myspaces!! wait... I do too...

http://www.myspace.com/27062545

Boaring plain, maybe so... but the blogs are what its all about!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Myspace .. it's this generation's addiction  Have you noticed how publicized they are making Myspace? Everytime some die's or goes missing .. guess what? They had a myspace page  So silly​*


----------



## claymud

SuFiKitten77 said:


> *Have you noticed how publicized they are making Myspace? Everytime some die's or goes missing .. guess what? They had a myspace page  So silly​*


Ah it was the same with a MSN awhile back... I hate when people sit there and go.

'You know what it was don't you, they had a Myspace. Thats what made them take that girl.'

'Or could it have been the sandwitch sign that read, 'Abduct me! I want attention!'

'No Clay, it was the myspace for sure'

Having said that...


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*LOL .. that is soo funny but true ​*


----------



## roadkill

www.myspace.com/r04dki11


----------



## Bodybagging

Heres Mine, check it out! lots of pics of my work on it, blah blah blah...
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=23039407


----------



## roadkill

got you added too BB


----------



## grim reaper

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=40434369


----------



## Bodybagging

ok sent out a few friends requests, thanx for that add Roadkill!


----------



## gypsichic

add this to my addiction list..........lol

http://www.myspace.com/gypsichic


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Bah!


----------



## dougspaulding

Humbug!


----------



## Sinister

Hey! This ain't no Word Association Game!


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> Hey! This ain't no Word Association Game!


Get off the WWW and get to writing!


----------



## Sinister

I have been writing.  Plan on doing some more of it in just a bit.


----------



## halloweenfreak

http://www.myspace.com/halloweenfreek is mine if anyone is interested.


----------



## trishaanne

Gypsichic, you live in Oklahoma? COOL! I'm going to be out there in September for my daughters wedding! What's it like out that way that time of year? Am I going to melt, not that I couldn't afford to melt off a few, um, well, ok, alot of extra baggage, LOL.


----------



## claymud

dougspaulding said:


> Get off the WWW and get to writing!


Woah, Sin looks like DS is quite the slave driver


----------



## dougspaulding

claymud said:


> Woah, Sin looks like DS is quite the slave driver


You ought to see me when they throw my recyclable coke cans in the dustbin rather than the recycle bin!


----------



## gypsichic

trishaanne said:


> Gypsichic, you live in Oklahoma? COOL! I'm going to be out there in September for my daughters wedding! What's it like out that way that time of year? Am I going to melt, not that I couldn't afford to melt off a few, um, well, ok, alot of extra baggage, LOL.


yes indeedy...........have all my life

sept is usually still hot as you know what upper 80's lower 90's ..........nights will be in 70's MAYBE 60's


----------



## Ghostess

The presently lurking ghostess is there too...

http://www.myspace.com/ghostessdeanna


----------



## Zombie-F

Lurking, but once you start ripping into new projects this year, I bet we'll be hearing from you on a regular basis again. If not, I'll release the hounds!


----------



## Death's Door

I don't have one. I guess I'm the oddball!!!!!


----------



## ShadyHallows

Yep I saw all the other haunts on there so I figured I had to wip one together myself. www.myspace.com/shadyhallows


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Da Weiner said:


> I don't have one. I guess I'm the oddball!!!!!


*Oh, I don't know about that. I don't have one either.*


----------



## Pete

I've decided that I won't join the myspace community because everyone else does. I'm a mindless rebel.


----------



## Zombie-F

Pete said:


> I've decided that I won't join the myspace community because everyone else does. I'm a mindless rebel.


I think it's because you fear MySpace. Hell, I even created a MySpace for the band, so technically you're already on there. :finger:


----------



## Ghostess

Zombie-F said:


> Lurking, but once you start ripping into new projects this year, I bet we'll be hearing from you on a regular basis again. If not, I'll release the hounds!


Oooooooooooooooooooh.... hounds..... NOW yer talkin'! :devil:


----------



## Pete

One of us! One of us! One of us!

http://www.myspace.com/goodoldpete


----------



## RAXL

.......truly terrifying. :xbones:


----------



## Zombie-F

That's it, now it's all downhill for you. Well, more rapidly downhill than it was before. NOW ADD ME BITCH.


----------



## claymud

Zombie-F said:


> That's it, now it's all downhill for you. Well, more rapidly downhill than it was before. NOW ADD ME BITCH.


Yes sir


----------



## Lhallow

Alrighty, here's my link: http://www.myspace.com/ladyadelaide

I'm always looking for new friends


----------



## claymud

THE NEW NIGHTS MYSPACE!!! ADD US NOW OR TREMBEL IN OUR MIGHTY CANADAIN SHADOW!!!

http://www.myspace.com/stormycanadiannights


----------



## DeathTouch

Does anyone know how to make the front page clear, so you can see the background?


----------



## DeathTouch

Oh, myspace is

http://www.myspace.com/hounddog5


----------



## Front Yard Fright

http://myspace.com/frontyardfright


----------



## pyro

http://www.myspace.com/pyrowatchnu --got 1 just to spy on my kids


----------



## JohnnyL

I've got mine, it's slowly being redone though. 

http://myspace.com/johnnyhlove - add me!


----------



## Darkside

I have one that isn't very Halloweeny right now.
http://myspace.com/captvinnie


----------



## Ms. Wicked

pyro said:


> http://www.myspace.com/pyrowatchnu --got 1 just to spy on my kids


Sure you did! 

I don't have MySpace... I figure between HF, pm, chat, email and telephone, and a few other sites that I'm less active on, I'm contactable enough... I don't even use Instant Messaging, (i.e. Yahoo, msn, etc.)

I guess I'm just old and boring, but I'm not interested...


----------



## BuriedAlive

Here's mine. 
http://www.myspace.com/monster_guts


----------



## BuriedAlive

I forgot to mention, if you guys want some free myspace skins that match your dark persona, go here. http://www.billytackett.com/mygrave/fantasy.htm 
He's got a lot of sweet ones.


----------

